# Closeup Portraits



## MSnowy

I took these this morning. Barred Owl and Red-tailed hawk posed for portraits


----------



## Jeff15

Wow, could you not get any closer.......


----------



## Tropicalmemories

Impressive wildlife portraits.  Sharp too.

Are these cropped, or were you close with long lens?


----------



## MSnowy

Jeff15 said:


> Wow, could you not get any closer.......



Ha ha. 500mm lens limits how close I can get


----------



## MSnowy

Tropicalmemories said:


> Impressive wildlife portraits.  Sharp too.
> 
> Are these cropped, or were you close with long lens?



Thanks. These are cropped. I was using a 500mm lens. I was about 10ft from both. The hawk flew towards me an landed right beside me . I was walking in the woods and looked up and the owl was staring down at me from a branch


----------



## zombiesniper

Excellent images. 

New Macro wildlife category.


----------



## Jeff G

Are you wearing a meat ghillie suit when your shooting? 

I can't  even get within ten feet of a sparrow let alone a hawk! Nice work. Beautiful shots.


----------



## MSnowy

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent images.
> 
> New Macro wildlife category.



Thanks


----------



## RowdyRay

Wow. I've gotten close, but not this close. Darn lucky.


----------



## MSnowy

Jeff G said:


> Are you wearing a meat ghillie suit when your shooting?
> 
> I can't  even get within ten feet of a sparrow let alone a hawk! Nice work. Beautiful shots.



Thanks. Ha ha I'm around this one so often that he probably thinks I'm family


----------



## zulu42

That hawk is incredible. Beautiful shot!

I think you must have Tarzan as a hiking buddy.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Beautiful shots!


----------



## tirediron

Wow!


----------



## RVT1K

I usually prefer action shots when it comes to animals but the close-up of the owl is captivating.


----------



## MSnowy

zulu42 said:


> That hawk is incredible. Beautiful shot!
> 
> I think you must have Tarzan as a hiking buddy.



Thanks ha ha only if he bring Jane with him


----------



## MSnowy

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Beautiful shots!





tirediron said:


> Wow!



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy

RVT1K said:


> I usually prefer action shots when it comes to animals but the close-up of the owl is captivating.



Thanks. Got to come up with something different every once in a while. So many wildlife photographers around here at times everyone’s pictures are the same.


----------



## RVT1K

MSnowy said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I usually prefer action shots when it comes to animals but the close-up of the owl is captivating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Got to come up with something different every once in a while. So many wildlife photographers around here at times everyone’s pictures are the same.
Click to expand...



That's one of the reasons I prefer to see animals in action, there's always variety. 

I've only seen owls in the wild a couple of times in my whole life, I'm a little jealous...


----------



## CherylL

Beautiful!


----------



## MSnowy

CherylL said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## jcdeboever

Those would make lovely prints


----------



## MSnowy

jcdeboever said:


> Those would make lovely prints



Thanks.


----------



## eja

MSnowy said:


> I took these this morning. Barred Owl and Red-tailed hawk posed for portraits


Wow, I can't believe how sharp they are either.  Very nice.


----------



## sponner

Well done.  vz


----------



## ORourkeK

I love the non traditional close ups. Good stuff!


----------



## MSnowy

eja said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took these this morning. Barred Owl and Red-tailed hawk posed for portraits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe how sharp they are either.  Very nice.
Click to expand...




sponner said:


> Well done.  vz





ORourkeK said:


> I love the non traditional close ups. Good stuff!



Thanks


----------



## ImSoQuazy

Impressive


----------



## Irishwhistler

Awesome shots Mike.  I enjoy your work.

Cheers,
Mike


----------

